# Di Carlo:"Uno scandalo. Gol del Milan da annullare".



## admin (9 Marzo 2019)

Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto. Dateci almeno il nostro. Gli episodi sono sempre contro di noi. In tredici contro undici è difficile vincere. Usciamo a testa alta".


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare".



Dai vai a navigare in B.


----------



## David Drills (9 Marzo 2019)

Ma metticela tutta pure contro la Juve, schiavo!


----------



## 7vinte (9 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto".



Buona serie B


----------



## Anguus (9 Marzo 2019)

ahahahahaa annullare la punizione dopo il gol?? Modifichiamo il regolamento giusto giusto per Chievo-Milan?? Perché non diciamo pure che il Chievo doveva finirla in nove? Vai vai a marcire in B


----------



## malos (9 Marzo 2019)

Ma solo con noi rompono i maroni? Con gli altri tutti inginocchiati.


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto".



A parte che godo per i tre punti, a me sembra che onestamente abbia ragione sui gol.
Non sembrava fallo quello su Paqueta... poi magari non l'ho rivisto bene.
La rovesciata di Piatek meritava sicuramente il fallo.

Insomma a parte inverse mi sarei inervosito pure io.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto. Dateci almeno il nostro. Gli episodi sono sempre contro di noi. In tredici contro undici è difficile vincere. Usciamo a testa alta".



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Marzo 2019)

Lamentarsi per la punizione trascende ogni concetto logico, da quando in qua si contano i centimetri con metro?
Sul gol di piatek si può discutere, ma niente di scandaloso. Il giocatore del Chievo non viene toccato. La mossa di kung fu è una rovesciata, non serve scomodare le arti marziali

Oggi il Chievo tra allenatore e giocatori era in preda all'isteria di massa, Gattuso è stato espulso dopo essere stato coperto di insulti da meggiorini


----------



## Kayl (9 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> A parte che godo per i tre punti, a me sembra che onestamente abbia ragione sui gol.
> Non sembrava fallo quello su Paqueta... poi magari non l'ho rivisto bene.
> La rovesciata di Piatek meritava sicuramente il fallo.
> 
> Insomma a parte inverse mi sarei inervosito pure io.



ma fallo di che? Hai mai visto un giocatore prendere un calcio e non farsi niente? Quello del chievo si è rialzato senza problemi in due secondi. Sarebbe stato fallo se avesse preso posizione, ma Piatek salta da solo e il giocatore arriva quando ha già fatto il movimento.


----------



## Kayl (9 Marzo 2019)

Giaccherini che si è tuffato ad ogni contatto invece no vero? Non parliamo di quello con la mano fasciata che ha fatto falli sempre spingendo via l'avversario.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Marzo 2019)

La vittoria di oggi è ancora più bella dopo queste loro rosicate.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2019)

quando l'episodio dubbio viene da noi tutti a fare sceneggiate? ma ********** ******** divertiti in B.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto. Dateci almeno il nostro. Gli episodi sono sempre contro di noi. In tredici contro undici è difficile vincere. Usciamo a testa alta".



sulla punizione ho anch'io dei dubbi 
ma sul gol si Piatek no!
azione di gioco 
il Polacco va x colpire il pallone 
il difensore in extremis riesce a opporsi alla conclusione 
non si da ne vantaggi ne svantaggi 
si lascia giocare e basta.. se no sai quanti falli esisterebbero in una partita?


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto. Dateci almeno il nostro. Gli episodi sono sempre contro di noi. In tredici contro undici è difficile vincere. Usciamo a testa alta".



ma se ogni nostro fott*to gol ce lo passano al microscopio prima di convalidarcelo !?!?!?

zitto e goditi la B, possibilmente insieme a quegli altri maiali dell'hellas.


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> ma fallo di che? Hai mai visto un giocatore prendere un calcio e non farsi niente? Quello del chievo si è rialzato senza problemi in due secondi. Sarebbe stato fallo se avesse preso posizione, ma Piatek salta da solo e il giocatore arriva quando ha già fatto il movimento.



Ti dico solo che se avessimo preso noi un gol cosi sarei stato molto arrabiato... e se fosse stata la Juve a segnarne uno cosi si griderebbe allo scandalo.
Il tifoso milanista si distingue proprio da quelli juventini per l'obiettivita. Sono contentissimo della vittoria. Ma il gol per me era da annulare.
"prendere un calcio e non farsi niente" non e una cosa che sta scritta nel regolamento.
Prova una rovesciata, non prende palla e tocca la spalla del giocatore del Chievo.
Per me e fallo.

Non e che perdo l'obiettivita solo perche fa comodo. Quello lo lascio a chi tifa i ladri.

Parlavo solo dei gol.
Che poi loro hanno picchiato per 90 minuti senza prendersi almeno un paio di cartellini in piu e pure vero.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Giaccherini che si è tuffato ad ogni contatto invece no vero? Non parliamo di quello con la mano fasciata che ha fatto falli sempre spingendo via l'avversario.



Bani  
i + irritanti sono stati Diousse con una valanga di falli (almeno 1 giallo c stava)
e Giaccherinho che si credeva di essere ancora della Rube


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2019)

rivisto bene ma cosa sta dicendo sto qua?? ma non sa neanche il regolamento??

piatek mica gli fa la rovesciata in faccia, è il difensore che va incontro al suo piede. avesse saltato nel suo cilindro ok, ma semmai il gioco pericoloso lo commette il difensore.

ma va la in B perdente


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto. Dateci almeno il nostro. Gli episodi sono sempre contro di noi. In tredici contro undici è difficile vincere. Usciamo a testa alta".



Perfavore.. una vergogna questo Di Carlo uomo senza onore.


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bani
> i + irritanti sono stati Diousse con una valanga di falli (almeno 1 giallo c stava)
> e Giaccherinho che si credeva di essere ancora della Rube



Diousse non avrebbe dovuto finire la partita.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ti dico solo che se avessimo preso noi un gol cosi sarei stato molto arrabiato... e se fosse stata la Juve a segnarne uno cosi si griderebbe allo scandalo.
> Il tifoso milanista si distingue proprio da quelli juventini per l'obiettivita. Sono contentissimo della vittoria. Ma il gol per me era da annulare.
> "prendere un calcio e non farsi niente" non e una cosa che sta scritta nel regolamento.
> Prova una rovesciata, non prende palla e tocca la spalla del giocatore del Chievo.
> ...



invece per me è semplicemente un contrasto di gioco 
Piatek va x calciare 
Bani x fermare il tiro 
alla fine si lascia correre 

infatti i giocatori del Chievo erano + arrabbiati x aver visto alzare la bandierina 
ma x me giustamente ha riflettuto bene.. quelle cose mezze e mezze 
con niente di clamoroso vanno lasciate andare

invece sul fallo di Paquetà ho seri dubbi che ci fosse 
x me ha solamente calciato a vuoto xkè il difensore gli ha spostato la palla


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> rivisto bene ma cosa sta dicendo sto qua?? ma non sa neanche il regolamento??
> 
> piatek mica gli fa la rovesciata in faccia, è il difensore che va incontro al suo piede. avesse saltato nel suo cilindro ok, ma semmai il gioco pericoloso lo commette il difensore.
> 
> ma va la in B perdente



e scusate se mi autocito ma mi correggo ancora.

il difensore va ad ostacolare il movimento già iniziato di piatek tutto scomposto col culo ed in ritardo.
questo è rigore, altro che fallo contro. è il difensore che tocca piatek non viceversa


----------



## Djici (9 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> invece per me è semplicemente un contrasto di gioco
> Piatek va x calciare
> Bani x fermare il tiro
> alla fine si lascia correre
> ...



Hai ragione sulla dinamica di entrambi gli episodi, ma non puoi dire che Piatek va "solo per calciare"... perche il suo tentativo diventa gioco pericoloso.
Quello per me e fallo chiaro.

Poi menomale, non ero io a dovere arbitrare. E la portiamo a casa !


----------



## iceman. (9 Marzo 2019)

Contro la Juve in silenzio però eh, sia mai alzare la voce...buona serie B.


----------



## Kayl (9 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione sulla dinamica di entrambi gli episodi, ma non puoi dire che Piatek va "solo per calciare"... perche il suo tentativo diventa gioco pericoloso.
> Quello per me e fallo chiaro.
> 
> Poi menomale, non ero io a dovere arbitrare. E la portiamo a casa !



È gioco pericoloso se c'è qualcuno vicino nel momento in cui salta, ma è da solo! Se qualcuno arriva dopo mica è colpa sua, se andava di testa Bani lo faceva finire fuori dal campo infatti, visto che è arrivato come un kamikaze.


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto. Dateci almeno il nostro. Gli episodi sono sempre contro di noi. In tredici contro undici è difficile vincere. Usciamo a testa alta".



Pur provando ad essere il meno partigiano possibile, non riesco proprio a dire che su Paquetà non fosse fallo, ci vuole un grande fantasia: il difensore prende nettamente la gamba di Lucas, prima che calci in porta. 
Più difficile interpretare la dinamica sul secondo gol del Milan, non riesco a vedere gioco pericoloso di Piatek, fa un movimento naturale e a me sembra il difensore a buttarglisi addosso, ma potrei essere di parte nel giudizio.

Parlare di scandalo mi sembra esagerato, tanto più che ad ogni azione entravano su corpi, gambe e teste come caterpillar con un gioco intimidatorio tipico di squadre scarpare, inspiegabile la gestione dei cartellini.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (9 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione sulla dinamica di entrambi gli episodi, ma non puoi dire che Piatek va "solo per calciare"... perche il suo tentativo diventa gioco pericoloso.
> Quello per me e fallo chiaro.
> 
> Poi menomale, non ero io a dovere arbitrare. E la portiamo a casa !



ti ha già risposto [MENTION=4156]Kayl[/MENTION] 
il Polacco era in vantaggio il recupero lo fa l'altro..
giustamente attaccante nn si può fermare ed evitare il contatto 
è fortissimo ma sono sicuro che non sia Superman quindi non sa volare..

in caso contrario si.. se Bani stava x colpirla x farla uscire
e Piatek lo colpiva nel tentativo di far gol.. quello si che era gioco pericoloso 

poi non davo giustamente neppure rigore contro..
è un normale contatto di gioco..


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai ragione sulla dinamica di entrambi gli episodi, ma non puoi dire che Piatek va "solo per calciare"... perche il suo tentativo diventa gioco pericoloso.
> Quello per me e fallo chiaro.
> 
> Poi menomale, non ero io a dovere arbitrare. E la portiamo a casa !



il contatto avviene quando ancora le gambe sono basse ed è il difensore in ritardo che scomposto becca lateralmente piatek, non piatek che con la rovesciata becca il difensore. la rovesciata è stata fermata sul nascere. io la vedo così. il difensore neanche protesta anzi si fionda via, secondo me ha temuto il rigore per gioco scomposto

poi meglio così


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2019)

I gol del Milan sono entrambi regolari ma anche se ci fosse 1 centesimo di dubbio non potevano essere annullati dal VAR perché 1) VAR non interviene su punizioni e 2) VAR non corregge decisioni del campo in caso di un errore non evidente


----------



## Pamparulez2 (9 Marzo 2019)

Di Carlo incommentabile.. ha chiuso dicendo che con maglie di colori diversi oggi il chievo avrebbe vinto 3-0.
Spero lo puniscano


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto. Dateci almeno il nostro. Gli episodi sono sempre contro di noi. In tredici contro undici è difficile vincere. Usciamo a testa alta".



Il bello è che in realtà sarebbe dovuto essere rigore 

https: //twitter.com/saldare86/status/1104508757252419584


----------



## Andris (10 Marzo 2019)

ho rivisto il replay,non solo non è fallo nella rovesciata che non lo tocca proprio bensì è fallo di mano del giocatore del chievo quindi rigore.

quello che mi ha fatto arrabbiare è stato quel cafoncello di sorrentino che ha preso il pallone convinto dell'annullamento,se sta la var che cosa sbraiti pure su un altro fuorigioco.
meggiorini,giaccherini tutti nervosi sembra siano retrocessi oggi e dovessero fare i punti contro di noi.
avete perso con cani e porci.


----------



## Kayl (10 Marzo 2019)

Ecco, era pure rigore per noi, altro che rubare. Cos'è, il quinto rigore che non ci danno quest'anno?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (10 Marzo 2019)

hahahaha quindi era persino rigore? 
che figure pessime che si prendono x nulla 

già com'era in diretta erano delle cavolate 
ma se ci mette pure un rigore non dato.. 
va bhe MITICI


----------



## Kayl (10 Marzo 2019)

apriamoci sopra un topic con quella gif, meglio iniziare a spargere la voce.


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto. Dateci almeno il nostro. Gli episodi sono sempre contro di noi. In tredici contro undici è difficile vincere. Usciamo a testa alta".



Sto scoppiato si fa di acidi andati a male. Se squalificano Gattuso e non lui per ste dichiarazioni devono tirar giù un casino.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Marzo 2019)

questi solo con noi fano la partita dell'anno,come lo scansuolo e la Judinese..sono le 3 "provinciali" che odio maggiormente di questo campionato farsa


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Marzo 2019)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho rivisto il replay,non solo non è fallo nella rovesciata che non lo tocca proprio bensì è fallo di mano del giocatore del chievo quindi rigore.
> 
> quello che mi ha fatto arrabbiare è stato quel cafoncello di sorrentino che ha preso il pallone convinto dell'annullamento,se sta la var che cosa sbraiti pure su un altro fuorigioco.
> meggiorini,giaccherini tutti nervosi sembra siano retrocessi oggi e dovessero fare i punti contro di noi.
> avete perso con cani e porci.



chievo succursale dei gobbi e dell'inter da sempre...godo che vanno in B quest anno. e spero anche l'udinese. l'unica provinciale che mi sta simpatica è la SPAL


----------



## Freddiedevil (10 Marzo 2019)

Ogni volta che segnamo avete notato che il “sailen ciek” dura due ore come se cercassero disperatamente qualcosa per annullarlo? Comunque Di Carlo farebbe bene a star zitto che i suoi sull’1-1 erano perennemente a terra svenuti per perdere tempo, dai.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Marzo 2019)

Altro che fallo a favore del Chievo, c'era rigore per noi per tocca col braccio da parte del difensore del Chievo.


----------



## SoloMVB (10 Marzo 2019)

Ovviamente se fosse stato contro la fogna mica si sarebbe sognato di sbraitare,maledetti servi a pecora,rode a tutto il sistema un'eventuale rientro del Milan nel giro che conta.


----------



## numero 3 (10 Marzo 2019)

Visto il comportamento antisportivo del Sig Campedelli quest'estate ( dovevano retrocedere come il Cesena) al Chievo quest' anno non verrà regalato niente, gli episodi sono dubbi ma non clamorosi, vittoria giusta.


----------



## Love (10 Marzo 2019)

cmq alla fine bani anticipa Piatek,che sta rovesciando,con il braccio...quindi se non avessimo segnato c'avrebbero dato rigore...quindi di cosa si lamenta...


----------



## tonilovin93 (10 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> A parte che godo per i tre punti, a me sembra che onestamente abbia ragione sui gol.
> Non sembrava fallo quello su Paqueta... poi magari non l'ho rivisto bene.
> La rovesciata di Piatek meritava sicuramente il fallo.
> 
> Insomma a parte inverse mi sarei inervosito pure io.



Tra l altro, nell azione del secondo gol c è un rigore per noi


----------



## Djici (10 Marzo 2019)

Sono andato a guardarmi il replay su Twitter.
Dinamica poco limpida ma forse è stato giusto lasciare proseguire senza fischiare. 
Perchè sicuramente Piatek sta facendo una giocata "pericolosa" e Bani e costretto a girarsi ma nel suo ultimo movimento, invece di girarsi e basta, fa un movimento con il braccio. Se non lo avesse fatto non avrei detto che era rigore perché si gira per proteggersi e poi la palla li avrebbe carambolato sul braccio... Ma quel ultimo movimento non è naturale dopo essersi girato. Ha spinto il pallone. 
Nel bel mezzo di tutto questo, giusto lasciare giocare. 
Quindi il gol lo avrei convalidato.
Ma non avrei ne fischiato rigore ne fallo offensivo. 
Pero il replay perché non lo mostrano nella diretta televisiva?


----------



## MarcoG (10 Marzo 2019)

Dico la mia. 
Il secondo goal è regolare perché non è fallo fare una rovesciata, ma è fallo il gioco pericoloso, quindi alzare la gamba, su un altro giocatore. Ma Piatek in rovesciata salta nel suo cono, non va assolutamente contro il giocatore e segue la palla. E' il giocatore del chievo che per spazzare entra nel cono d'aria di Piatek, differenza fondamentale. 
E' come se qualcuno facesse un colpo di testa vicino al suolo andando a prendere la palla vicino ai piedi di un difensore: non può chiedere fallo perché ha il piede in faccia, neanche se quest'ultimo fosse a martello.
La situazione, che sembrava fallo tutta la vita in diretta, è stata chiarita da due delle tante inquadrature e il controllo var ha permesso di verificare proprio questa situazione.

Ho invece molti dubbi sul contatto che ha portato alla punizione poi segnata da biglia, dove il contatto non sembra esserci. Era tra l'altro un periodo in cui Paquetà si rotolava a terra in continuazione a causa della sua forma fisica non ideale. 
Dico però che sinceramente non ci vedo nulla di scandaloso visto che non si può ora andare a sindacare su ogni punizione concessa o meno, perché il chievo in questo caso avrebbe comunque dovuto finire in 10, e perché basta un calcio d'angolo, ragionando così, a falsare una partita.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto. Dateci almeno il nostro. Gli episodi sono sempre contro di noi. In tredici contro undici è difficile vincere. Usciamo a testa alta".



Dichiarazioni gravi, sanzionabili.


----------



## Jino (10 Marzo 2019)

Diciamoci la verità, sul secondo gol ha ragione, nel senso che un'azione di quel tipo di fischiano sempre fallo ad occhi chiusi...ci è andata bene e non mi lamento di certo.


----------



## Manue (10 Marzo 2019)

Fallo di mano, stop.


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto. Dateci almeno il nostro. Gli episodi sono sempre contro di noi. In tredici contro undici è difficile vincere. Usciamo a testa alta".



Questo ha più capelli che neuroni


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Marzo 2019)

Intanto anche la Gazzetta e il Corriere dello Sport parlano di gol regolari.

Di Carlo abbastanza ridicolo


----------



## Manue (10 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto. Dateci almeno il nostro. Gli episodi sono sempre contro di noi. In tredici contro undici è difficile vincere. Usciamo a testa alta".



Basta bere il bianchino


----------



## Abraham (10 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Carlo a DAZN e Sky sulla sconfitta contro il Milan:"Abbiamo giocato ad armi pari. Inutile parlare del VAR. Decidono sempre come vogliono. Abbiamo perso per un colpo di kung fu. I due gol andavano annullati entrambi. La prima punizione non c'era e il secondo gol è stato clamoroso: un colpo di kung fu. Con la sforbiciata ha colpito il braccio del nostro giocatore. E' uno scandalo. Le regole vanno rispettate. Più che giocare alla pari col Milan non possiamo fare. Abbiamo giocato a viso aperto ed ad armi pari. Gli altri ci mettono sempre nelle condizioni di andare sotto. Dateci almeno il nostro. Gli episodi sono sempre contro di noi. In tredici contro undici è difficile vincere. Usciamo a testa alta".



Prova a dirlo senza piangere.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (10 Marzo 2019)

La cosa divertente è che questi sono in Serie A per un vizio giudiziario e si permettono di andare in TV a chiedere giustizia. 

La cosa ancora più bella è che entrambi gli episodi sono stati valutati corretti e quindi Di Carlo si deve solo attaccare al tram. 

Godo troppo, spero che Giaccherini tornando a casa abbia trovato la moglie con Zapata


----------



## The P (10 Marzo 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ti dico solo che se avessimo preso noi un gol cosi sarei stato molto arrabiato... e se fosse stata la Juve a segnarne uno cosi si griderebbe allo scandalo.
> Il tifoso milanista si distingue proprio da quelli juventini per l'obiettivita. Sono contentissimo della vittoria. Ma il gol per me era da annulare.
> "prendere un calcio e non farsi niente" non e una cosa che sta scritta nel regolamento.
> Prova una rovesciata, non prende palla e tocca la spalla del giocatore del Chievo.
> ...



non capisco, Piatek fa una rovesciato con la palla nel suo perimetro di gioco, il difensore arriva da lontano per poter prendere la palla. Anche per me non è fallo.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Marzo 2019)

Quando piangono in questa maniera la goduria è tripla.


----------



## Raryof (10 Marzo 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Intanto anche la Gazzetta e il Corriere dello Sport parlano di gol regolari.
> 
> Di Carlo abbastanza ridicolo



Su twitter si trova facilmente un video in cui si vede chiaramente il fallo di mano di De Paoli e Piatek che nemmeno lo prende.
E' clamoroso ma è così, non avessimo segnato avrebbero dovuto darci il rigore!!


----------



## IDRIVE (10 Marzo 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Su twitter si trova facilmente un video in cui si vede chiaramente il fallo di mano di De Paoli e Piatek che nemmeno lo prende.
> E' clamoroso ma è così, non avessimo segnato avrebbero dovuto darci il rigore!!


L'ho visto anche io, e - indipendentemente che si tratti del Milan - mette a tacere ogni dubbio. Gol regolarissimo. Punto.


----------

